# Anzeige gegen mich...



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Forum!

Toll, dass es sowas im Netz gibt...und dann auch noch kostenlos   

Zu meinem Anliegen:

Ich habe einen Server bei S4F stehen. An diesem hatte ich im Juli am Mail Server gebastelt. Daraufhin hat mich ein Techniker von S4F angerufen und sagte, dass ueber meinen Server Tausende von Spam Mail verschickt werden. Noch am gleichen Tag beendete ich den kompletten Email Server. Doch es wurden weitere Mails ueber meinen Rechner geschickt, sodass ich mich zu einer Neuinstallation entschloss.

Vor drei Wochen stand die Polizei bei mir, haben zwei Rechner mitgenommen und mir erklaert, dass ein Server Besitzer (auch bei S4F) Strafanzeige gegen mich erstattet hat. Der Rechner von ihm wurde von meinem Rechner mit Mails geflutet und war deshalb kaum erreichbar. Jetzt will er 2300eu haben, um die Anzeige fallen zu lassen.

Kennt sich hier jemand mit soetwas aus? Wie ist meine rechtliche Seite? Soll ich zahlen oder prozessieren?

Vielen Dank schon mal fuer Antworten!


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Dezember 2003)

@ manti081


Den einzigen vernünftigen Rat, den man Dir hier geben kann: Nimm Dir einen Rechtsanwalt.

Ich bitte um Nachsicht, aber Du hast Rechtsberatung nötig. Diese darf regelmäßig nur ein Rechtsanwalt machen.

Hier kannst Du nur allgemeine Anregungen bekommen bzw. Hinweise auf vergleichbare Fälle, 
wenn sie denn vorliegen.


----------



## Counselor (10 Dezember 2003)

Ich kann mich Jurist nur anschliessen. Suche so schnell wie möglich einen erfahrenen Anwalt für Telekommunikations- / IT-Recht auf. Eine Liste ist hier:

http://www.medien-recht.org/

In allen Spammerfällen kommt in Betracht:

Erschleichen von Leistungen, § 265a StGB
Datenveränderung, § 303a StGB
Computersabotage, § 303b StGB
Störung von Telekommunikationsanlagen, § 317 StGB

Zivilrechtlich kommen dann Schadenersatz und Unterlassung in Betracht.

Counselor


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (12 Dezember 2003)

Kann man eine Anzeige überhaupt fallenlassen??
Ich dachte immer das läge dann im Einflussbereich der ermittelnden Staatsanwaltschaft und nicht mehr in dem des Anzeigenerstatters...


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Dezember 2003)

Agavenwurm2 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eine Anzeige überhaupt fallenlassen??
> Ich dachte immer das läge dann im Einflussbereich der ermittelnden Staatsanwaltschaft und nicht mehr in dem des Anzeigenerstatters...



Nein, eine Strafanzeige kann man nicht ungeschehen machen, allerdings kann man einen *Strafantrag* zurücknehmen.
Strafantrag ist etwa bei § 303a StGB eine notwendige Voraussetzung zur Strafverfolgung.

Wenn nach einer Strafanzeige sich der Schädiger ernsthaft bemüht den Schaden zu beseitigen, kann die StA das Strafverfahren etwa nach §§ 153 StPO ff einstellen. Deshalb ist die StA über nachtatliches Verhalten zu unterrichten.


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (12 Dezember 2003)

Vielen Danke, man lernt ja nie aus!


----------

